# Taking apart headlights



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

Anyone have a link or proper intructions in taking apart the light and getting rid of the orange on the side


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (kchizTT)*

Assuming you already know how to remove the front bumper to get to the headlights, you can go here...
http://www.northtexasaudigroup...16126
No descriptions, but lots of pics. Not my thread, just found it. I used the same oven method to soften up the silicone in order to crack open the headlights.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (paullee)*

i have to remove the front bumper to take out my headlights?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (kchizTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kchizTT* »_i have to remove the front bumper to take out my headlights?








 yep , its a lot of work to get the damn refelctors our of there.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (1.8Tabamoura)*

Yeah, the process is actually pretty easy - just time consuming and rather daunting. There is potential for screwing up however.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (bauch1425)*

woooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... anyone got a good link to a step by step procedure?


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (kchizTT)*

Bumper removal:
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ang...s.htm 
More info on taking headlights apart and removing the reflector:
http://public.fotki.com/thoren...oked/


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (blackfnttruck)*

thanks dude


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I reccomend using butyl tape to reseal the lights. ask for it at any local glass shop.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

tape, really?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Its not tape, like duct tape. It just comes in a roll like tape. It is very very similar to what the factory uses to seal them. Put it around the headlights, heat them back up and press together. Done.










_Modified by sims159915 at 7:01 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

All in all you should expect to have the car down for a day, so I would get the headlights off, apart, and filled on Friday night so you can paint Sat morning and cruise it in the evening. BTW, good tip sims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

it is alot of work but worth it in the end, i did mine about 2 years ago and still look great. Painting and everything took about 6+ hours with drying of paint and beer of course


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (kchizTT)*

if you just remove the reflectors it's a 2 hour job total. prepping and painting the housings adds 5 hours or so.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (thenamescolby)*

wow... do i even need to fill those holes? this is sounding like a redic job now haha


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

it is easy as hell, just takes a little while. I had mine done in an afternoon.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Another step-by-step link, if you are interested. It can be done in a day, but I would budget two to insure you take your time with the paint and do a quality job...
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...moked/


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (kchizTT)*

This is on my list to do this summer...it's subtle, but such a great mod. Maybe after the new front bumper is done...

Sean


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (EuroStyle)*

and what do i get to fill the holes? and what paint?


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Taking apart headlights (kchizTT)*

Follow McPaudiTT's link, he shows you all that, great writeup, forgot about Mike's.
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...moked


----------



## ejkessler (Jan 22, 2012)

*Outstanding and thanks*

Great help as I have to disassemble my 2000 TT to polish the inside of my lenses ... my state safety inspection failed me today.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

ejkessler said:


> Great help as I have to disassemble my 2000 TT to polish the inside of my lenses ... my state safety inspection failed me today.


Why would you need to polish the inside of your lenses?
It's typically the clear coat on the outside of the lense that turns yellow and cracks with age.


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

Oddly enough on my TT I had issues with the inside of the lenses as well. I would have moisture get into the assembly through the vent and hard water spots would appear as the moisture evaporated. It got bad enough they looked frosted. Weird situation.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

arnoldcp said:


> Oddly enough on my TT I had issues with the inside of the lenses as well. I would have moisture get into the assembly through the vent and hard water spots would appear as the moisture evaporated. It got bad enough they looked frosted. Weird situation.


I've seen the insides show some wear as well. Whether it's dried moisture or I've also seen some possible (yet subtle) heat damage. I'm rebuilding a set of lights right now and ran across the need to polish the insides.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

It's worth taking them apart for, I think.

I have a spare set of frames if anyone wants to hire me to shave them  

*The Butyl tape is KEYYYYYY to this project. *


----------

